# Power



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

```
The Dallas Mavericks' media department is one of the best in the league, continually putting out
creative viral and intro videos while most teams slap together the same techno/highlight mixes that were
old hat 15 years ago. Now, they have created their masterpiece.
```
http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ball_dont_lie/post/Video-Dirk-Nowitzki-gets-in-touch-with-his-inne;_ylt=AoIYJ4VYVGx0gToj7vFm64a8vLYF?urn=nba-289803


----------

